# rescuing buns



## LittleLionLover (Dec 30, 2008)

i am looking for a lionhead and i really wanted to rescue one but the closest rescue i found on petfinder is hours away. what process can i go through to get a rescue to me?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 30, 2008)

Could you tell us where you are located?


----------



## LittleLionLover (Dec 30, 2008)

toledo, ohio. thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## pla725 (Dec 30, 2008)

Check craigslist as well.

I would check with the rescue that has the lionhead. I know rescues will set up transportation once the adoption application has been approved. I'm assuming that the lionhead is with the Columbus HRS.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

The closest on Petfinder is Westland, Michigan. That doesn't look like _too_ far of a drive. Other than that, there are some in Plymouth. Here are some lionheads in Westland, MI!  
http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?animal=Rabbit&breed=Lionhead&preview=1&exact=1


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I highly recommend adopting from Midwest Rabbit Rescue in Plymouth, MI. Look at this gorgeous bonded pair they have:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9773330

They aren't too far away from you.


----------



## LittleLionLover (Dec 31, 2008)

i have tried craigslist and no luck. how far can bun be for me to still adopt? whats the process beings im not there in person?


----------



## LittleLionLover (Dec 31, 2008)

florida too far?


----------



## LittleLionLover (Dec 31, 2008)

i just fell in love with this one. poor baby:?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12632424


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 31, 2008)

*LittleLionLover wrote: *


> i just fell in love with this one. poor baby:?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12632424


You should totally adopt that rabbit it's so cute.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 31, 2008)

*LittleLionLover wrote: *


> florida too far?


You would have a lot of trouble getting the rabbit transported to Ohio unless you were willing to pay to have it flown. The rescue I volunteer for (Gainesville Rabbit Rescue) will adopt out of state if the adopter can arrange transportation.


----------



## LittleLionLover (Dec 31, 2008)

i would love too but i need to get him here somehow


*paul2641 wrote: *


> *LittleLionLover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i just fell in love with this one. poor baby:?
> ...


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 31, 2008)

*LittleLionLover wrote: *


> i would love too but i need to get him here somehow
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Well first you need to ring them and organize something then.


----------



## LittleLionLover (Dec 31, 2008)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *LittleLionLover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i would love too but i need to get him here somehow
> ...



i dont want to organize anything without knowing it will get here


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 31, 2008)

*LittleLionLover wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *





> *LittleLionLover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i would love too but i need to get him here somehow
> ...





> i dont want to organize anything without knowing it will get here





> What I meant was ring the shelter, and ask them can they help you with the transport.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 31, 2008)

The rabbit in the picture you posted is at the Surrey, British Columbia SPCA. Are you asking for someone here at ROto pick up the rabbit and deliver it to you 2,500 miles away in Toledo, Ohio? Or are you asking for the shelter to arrange transportation to you? 

If you want, I'll be happy to go get him for you but I need the $3,200 air fare up front from you plus the adoption fee and enough to spend a night and have meals in a Surrey hotel. $3,700 or 3,800 should cover it all. You can send me the money in cash (US dollars) or a certified bank check. Let me know when you're ready for delivery and we will finalize plans.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 31, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> The rabbit in the picture you posted is at the Surrey, British Columbia SPCA. Are you asking for someone here at ROto pick up the rabbit and deliver it to you 2,500 miles away in Toledo, Ohio? Or are you asking for the shelter to arrange transportation to you?
> 
> If you want, I'll be happy to go get him for you but I need the $3,200 air fare up front from you plus the adoption fee and enough to spend a night and have meals in a Surrey hotel. $3,700 or 3,800 should cover it all. You can send me the money in cash (US dollars) or a certified bank check. Let me know when you're ready for delivery and we will finalize plans.



A little harsh Ann, but very accurate. 

LittleLionLover - You live in a literal "hot bed" of rabbit rescue. Please do some research on state-wide rescues. I can assure you that there is more than one lionhead within driving distance of you. Did you check Midwest?


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 31, 2008)

Well darn Slavetoabunny, if Ican get a trip to Surrey, not only can I pick up the rabbit but I can visit a bunch of RO members! I was thinkin' of a day trip to Vancouver to see Pipp.

Forgot to add - Happy New Year!


----------



## LittleLionLover (Jan 1, 2009)

no need to be smart alike. I was just trying to help a helpless bun.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 1, 2009)

*LittleLionLover wrote: *


> no need to be smart alike. I was just trying to help a helpless bun.


LOL, we are a bunch of smart-alec's here. Just our strange sense of humor - no offense intended! Believe me, we are very happy you are trying to help out the buns.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Weren't there any at the Michigan rescues that caught your eye? A few hours drive is not so bad if you go with someone. Will and I drive from Wisconsin to Michigan all the time. We're used to it, but a 2-6 hour drive is not as bad as it seems. 

There are some lionheads here: http://www.rasarescue.org/
There are some here, too: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI382.html

Neither of those are too far away from you. From Toledo to Westland, MI is only an hour. From Toledo to Plymouth, MI it is a little over an hour. Aren't there any lionheads that you liked there?


----------

